# Attn Noobs: DO NOT expect any decent replies to your questions...



## MobTies (Aug 5, 2009)

Lack of responses seems to be an issue on this forum. Most of these people really piss me off because they think they are gods of growing. Everyone had to start at the beginning sometime and they all act as if they are too good to help us. I had to post several times over a period of a few weeks, just to get a freaking response from somebody and they replied with the same smart ass remark "do some research and browse the forums before you start asking noob questions". FUCK YOU PEOPLE WHO SAY THAT!!!!! i guarantee that same person would not enjoy that exact response when thrown their way when they just started out growing. The fact is, that most newcomers do a lot of research on their questions before they ask them (and there are some that don't), but most serious newbies will gather up as much knowledge as possible before diving in head first. Most of the veterans only post in pre-existing threads that have been going on for years...and then you expect the newbies to browse through 1000+ pages for that one freaking thread!? GFYS! The search option is not very accurate in case you haven't noticed. Each individual is different than the next, and that person might have a harder time understanding the info that is put down in typing. Some of the miscommunication is because of the extremely poor quality of grammar that is spoken by at least half of this forum. Im not here to cause any problems, but i do tend to want to speak out for the little guy who can't get his voice heard over the pathetic pukes who run this dictatorship.  <---smart asses. I am not a novice when it comes to growing any greens but like you, i do tend to have a few questions that rise up throughout the growing process. The fact remains the same; treat the newbies with some respect and a timely efficient answer and you shall receive it in return. This is a "Growing Forum". How bout we all learn and grow together as a community of people who enjoy the same wonderful fruits of life! Growing doesn't just apply to plants, it also applies to people and the planet we live together on. And together we should be able to grow and prosper for the sake of a better life! Cheers!


----------



## bakeddude (Aug 5, 2009)

MobTies said:


> Lack of responses seems to be an issue on this forum. Most of these people really piss me off because they think they are gods of growing. Everyone had to start at the beginning sometime and they all act as if they are too good to help us. I had to post several times over a period of a few weeks, just to get a freaking response from somebody and they replied with the same smart ass remark "do some research and browse the forums before you start asking noob questions". FUCK YOU PEOPLE WHO SAY THAT!!!!! i guarantee that same person would not enjoy that exact response when thrown their way when they just started out growing. The fact is, that most newcomers do a lot of research on their questions before they ask them (and there are some that don't), but most serious newbies will gather up as much knowledge as possible before diving in head first. Most of the veterans only post in pre-existing threads that have been going on for years...and then you expect the newbies to browse through 1000+ pages for that one freaking thread!? GFYS! The search option is not very accurate in case you haven't noticed. Each individual is different than the next, and that person might have a harder time understanding the info that is put down in typing. Some of the miscommunication is because of the extremely poor quality of grammar that is spoken by at least half of this forum. Im not here to cause any problems, but i do tend to want to speak out for the little guy who can't get his voice heard over the pathetic pukes who run this dictatorship.  <---smart asses. I am not a novice when it comes to growing any greens but like you, i do tend to have a few questions that rise up throughout the growing process. The fact remains the same; treat the newbies with some respect and a timely efficient answer and you shall receive it in return. This is a "Growing Forum". How bout we all learn and grow together as a community of people who enjoy the same wonderful fruits of life! Growing doesn't just apply to plants, it also applies to people and the planet we live together on. And together we should be able to grow and prosper for the sake of a better life! Cheers!


First, please learn how to indent or at least hit return between every 2 - 3 sentences so its not so hard to read your post.

Second, I understand your frustration, but this post makes you look like a mad 13 year old kid.


----------



## closetkiller (Aug 5, 2009)

i have been here for a short time and i have noticed the same things. several of the better members are no longer on here. some left on their own, and some were banned. you can still get some good responses but you have to weed out the idiots. hang around for a while and you will see ther are some fine people on here who will share thier knowledge. good luck and good growing


----------



## MobTies (Aug 5, 2009)

closetkiller said:


> i have been here for a short time and i have noticed the same things. several of the better members are no longer on here. some left on their own, and some were banned. you can still get some good responses but you have to weed out the idiots. hang around for a while and you will see ther are some fine people on here who will share thier knowledge. good luck and good growing


Yes, you are right. There still are some decent people who don't act so arrogant and are willing to help another person out. I had been browsing this forum for at least 6 months prior to actually joining as a member just so i could confirm all my questions before i posted my first thread. But i still received the same smart ass remarks "browse the forum and so on...blah blah".

Bakeddude: yeah, sorry about the lack of paragraphs or indentations. Im usually so good at remembering to space out my posts. I guess i got a little too into my thread that i forgot to correct it with proper spacing, and i was well aware of how this posts might make me 'appear'. But i really don't care what other people think of me. I just felt that the little guy needs to be heard and a lot of them are just too scared to speak up for fear of coming across like a jerk or a child. I have been through the thick of modern combat, so i can assure you that i am not a child. But my history has prompted me to stand up for those who cannot or will not do it for themselves. Hence the reasoning behind my post...

Thank you both though, for your input. I appreciate any responses whether positive or negative. No worries either way...


----------



## Drio (Aug 5, 2009)

No member is obligated to help or provide beginners with tips.

Be glad you got any.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2009)

it's a full moon today.


----------



## MobTies (Aug 5, 2009)

Drio said:


> No member is obligated to help or provide beginners with tips.
> 
> Be glad you got any.


That seems kind of low. Your response is borderline rude.


----------



## MobTies (Aug 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a full moon today.


And you are absolutely right! it is a full moon! i noticed people starting to act weird last night. I almost got killed by a landscaping truck on the way home from the hydroponics store!!


----------



## Roseman (Aug 5, 2009)

This thread insults me.

I go to UNANSWERED THREADS a dozen times a day, and if the new member is asking about anything besides SOIL, I answer him with a good answer. 
THE BUBBLEHEADS are a group here who promised to help the newbies too, and you see them answering newbs very often here.


----------



## Bud Frosty (Aug 5, 2009)

*There are alot of good people on here.*
*There are some assholes on here.*

*There are some people who couldn't grow lint.*
*There are some people who grow decent bud and then suck their own d!ck like they just cloned a unicorn.*

*Take it with a grain of salt. Most people are pretty cool on here but, they're still people.*


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Aug 5, 2009)

go cry to your mom, problem is most of the question askers are idiots under the age of 21 and not a lick of common sense which is why they need to ask, almost every question thats been asked has been talked about oh about ........ a million times


----------



## o= High= o (Aug 5, 2009)

Well I have been helping peeps with as much knowledge as i can provide, and sometimes they will make a comment or remark of Im not a fuking total idiot, well you asked for help then you should be able to take constructive criticism so some people think F U then, 

and some questions are so stupid they are unable to be answered (example) Why is my plant dieing? thats it thats all they write, no pix no info

So what is your problem or question,


----------



## SMOKEnCHOKE (Aug 5, 2009)

If it wasn't for some people helping me with very specific problems I would have no clue what i'm doing...There are plenty of people on this site that are happy to help including myself....I'm not the most experienced of the bunch but I have 5 soil grows under my belt and almost finished my first hydro so it's better then nothing....This thread is pretty far off from the truth imo....If you ask a question that's not common sense most of the time your going to get some responses


----------



## db297 (Aug 5, 2009)

Geesh - I'm glad I'm a Bubblehead. I'm doing my first grow, and I get ALL of my questions answered. I've been on the 3-4 different bubblehead threads for about 3 months now, and EVERYBODY gets a polite answer. We're just a bunch of peaceful, friendly people trying to help each other. That's the kind of group I want to belong to.


----------



## Roseman (Aug 5, 2009)

SMOKEnCHOKE said:


> If it wasn't for some people helping me with very specific problems I would have no clue what i'm doing...There are plenty of people on this site that are happy to help including myself....I'm not the most experienced of the bunch but I have 5 soil grows under my belt and almost finished my first hydro so it's better then nothing....This thread is pretty far off I think


Amen, Brother BubbleHead!


----------



## Illegal Smile (Aug 5, 2009)

My head spins when I think how much help I have gotten from people here, especially Roseman. In fact, I think it's almost a passion for many here to pay it forward and help as many as they can. I myself will try to add anything I can to a question, especially one that has zero answers. If nothing else I will try to advise how to state the question better, or where to go for some background in order to post a better question.

I'm sorry the OP had that experience, but it is way way out of the norm.


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Aug 5, 2009)

ima noob and every ? i asked get answered or at least pointed in the right direction...


----------



## MobTies (Aug 5, 2009)

i hear you both (Roseman & Bud Frosty) and i respect your comments. 
Roseman: I am not pointing the finger at anyone or naming any names but I just wish to warn the newcomers that this site isn't entirely what you would expect it to be. Like BFrosty said "take it with a grain of salt". I am a knowledge junkie but the responses or lack of, are the same rude comments by the veterans over and over. I understand that answering the same questions of the years gets old. Deal with it. You obviously have enough time to browse through the multitude of threads and reply to some of them so it couldn't hurt to make a macro, like you have, that redirects people to the proper thread. I am however, against the poor treatment of newbies because they asked a 'stupid question'. Remember the old saying, "there are no stupid questions, just stupid answers!" Judging by your pics, you are clearly a wiser, older gentleman (probably around my dads age 60s) so you must be able to see where i am coming from. I have used your posts over the several months prior to joining the forum and they are helpful. No disrespect intended. Im am mearly speaking for those who cannot. I just wish i could meet an old timer such as yourself who would be willing to mentor me in the ways of the hydro home grow! I have much to offer in such a mutual benefit!

Bud Frosty: idk what to say. You have summed it up in an great paragraph. Bravo!


----------



## MobTies (Aug 5, 2009)

WHOA!!!! WHOA WHOA!!!!!! time out! i think everyone misinterpreted this post. It is NOT an attack on ANYONE OR ANYTHING! Please thoroughly read the post before replying. I have great respect for all of those who are veterans and have paved the way for the rest of us. This is just a pre-warning to those who tend to get impatient for responses or any help at all. We are all on the same side so please do not attack me, i am not attack any of you.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

welcome to RIU... enjoy the forums!!! LMAO !


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 5, 2009)

I havent had any probs with people on here. Just ignore the idiots, easier than ranting.


----------



## tSunami13 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am happy I came across the BUBBLEHEADS!!!! Roseman has been great along with the other peeps that have been around for a while. One of the biggest threads, and a bunch of people with the common goal of a harvest. Everyone is running a similar setup with a bunch of different variables. It is a great discussion, as we all run into problems, share what were doing, and help out when we can. Hey we all disagree on stuff but when we share, we find out what works and doesn't work. GO BUBBLEHEADS!!!!


----------



## Bud Frosty (Aug 5, 2009)

*Thanks, MT.*
*I'm just an old Hillbilly but, I'd be glad to help you all I can.*


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a full moon today.


That explains it thanks and reps

Oops it's actually tomorrow, but still could be an influence

Full moon 2009Aug6Thu


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

LMAO this is the most viewers I seen in introduce yourself!! hahahahaha
this community rocks!! long live RIU!!


----------



## Roseman (Aug 5, 2009)

MobTies,
thank you.
This site is sort of like this country. A BROAD band of many kinds, races, ethnics, religions, very youngster, old timers, etc.
And just like this country is host to criminals and aliens, to rightious folks and friendly and unfriendly, of the helpful and the needy, the site is too.
We can leave it, or deal with it. We can bitch about it, or vote and be heard and do and say something about it, be it the Country or this site.

I guess the first post was just trying to sound off, to make it better. And maybe we need that.

Now lets all join hands and sing cum ba ya.


----------



## db297 (Aug 5, 2009)

MobTies said:


> WHOA!!!! WHOA WHOA!!!!!! time out! i think everyone misinterpreted this post. It is NOT an attack on ANYONE OR ANYTHING! Please thoroughly read the post before replying. I have great respect for all of those who are veterans and have paved the way for the rest of us. This is just a pre-warning to those who tend to get impatient for responses or any help at all. We are all on the same side so please do not attack me, i am not attack any of you.


Mob - Nobody was attacking you. I for one, just got a little upset with people saying that newbies should be ignored, and the "go cry to your mama" comment, etc. Us Bubbleheads enjoy helping everybody and we were just jumping in to help you out.


----------



## MobTies (Aug 5, 2009)

Bud Frosty said:


> *Thanks, MT.*
> *I'm just an old Hillbilly but, I'd be glad to help you all I can.*


Your very welcome! I hope i did not offend you or Roseman. I fought in the thick of modern combat so we could all enjoy the finer fruits in life, and as a result of combat i have found that marijuana helps alleviate the side effects from the pain killers i take for the rest of my life. So I essentially, am in debt to those who know how to successfully grow for themselves. Thank YOU and everybody else who is willing to help people such as myself! The show of love and respect in return is all i ever wanted once i got back to the states. Cheers everybody!!!!


----------



## db297 (Aug 5, 2009)

MobTies said:


> Your very welcome! I hope i did not offend you or Roseman. I fought in the thick of modern combat so we could all enjoy the finer fruits in life, and as a result of combat i have found that marijuana helps alleviate the side effects from the pain killers i take for the rest of my life. So I essentially, am in debt to those who know how to successfully grow for themselves. Thank YOU and everybody else who is willing to help people such as myself! The show of love and respect in return is all i ever wanted once i got back to the states. Cheers everybody!!!!


And I am in debt to you and your service. Regardless of politics - I support you 100%. If there is ever anything I can do to help you - please let me know.


----------



## Bud Frosty (Aug 5, 2009)

MobTies said:


> Your very welcome! I hope i did not offend you or Roseman. I fought in the thick of modern combat so we could all enjoy the finer fruits in life, and as a result of combat i have found that marijuana helps alleviate the side effects from the pain killers i take for the rest of my life. So I essentially, am in debt to those who know how to successfully grow for themselves. Thank YOU and everybody else who is willing to help people such as myself! The show of love and respect in return is all i ever wanted once i got back to the states. Cheers everybody!!!!


*Always good to help a fellow 'Grunt'.*

*1st Bn. 87 Mechanized (long time ago)*


----------



## Roseman (Aug 5, 2009)

I am more here to help others and give, than I am here to get help and take.


----------



## MobTies (Aug 5, 2009)

db297 said:


> And I am in debt to you and your service. Regardless of politics - I support you 100%. If there is ever anything I can do to help you - please let me know.


Thank you sooo much for saying that! it really does mean a lot to me to hear things like that! If i had my way, i would still be overseas with my team! but then again, i wouldn't be needing to grow my own medicine if i were. I hate to say it, but I even got to try some of the Afghani weed they grow within the tribal leaders compound walls. Not bad...lol. This was all before the major ground forces appeared in Afghanistan.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 5, 2009)

every forum will have people that are jerks and smart asses. in fact, some people (trolls) enjoy coming to forums and stirring up shit. you have to make sure you're not too thin skinned. i can't imagine a single question that you could ask, that hasn't been asked/answered already. truth be told, it's quicker to search and find an answer, than it would be to ask and wait for one. when you encounter an ass, block him! if you join several forums, you'll have more opportunities to get responses when you honestly can't find an answer. making a post the way you did is going to make it that much harder for you to get answers now. there's nothing wrong with asking for help when you need it. when i first started growing, i had many questions. there weren't many ?'s that i couldn't find the answers to, by doing a search. there are some people at most forums, that hang out just to answer ?'s. when you find one of those folks, shoot em a p.m. and you'll be happy to find that you now have an endless supply of answers....
peace


----------



## MobTies (Aug 5, 2009)

I appreciate your input Silky Shagsalot. I made this thread in hope of progressing this forum into a bigger and better site. I wanted to address an issue that seems to get pushed under the rug and left alone. I dont want any newbies to get discouraged from the smart ass responses or lack of.. Im hear to help anyone if they need it too, but my skills lay more on the tactical/military side of life so im not much good on this forum. I have grown successfully in my very first apartment before I joined the military so i am technically not a novice. i just don't want to see newcomers to the hobby get discouraged because of a few bad apples, you dig?


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 5, 2009)

i hear ya bro. good on you for at least trying!!!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 5, 2009)

MobTies said:


> I appreciate your input Silky Shagsalot. I made this thread in hope of progressing this forum into a bigger and better site. I wanted to address an issue that seems to get pushed under the rug and left alone. I dont want any newbies to get discouraged from the smart ass responses or lack of.. Im hear to help anyone if they need it too, but my skills lay more on the tactical/military side of life so im not much good on this forum. I have grown successfully in my very first apartment before I joined the military so i am technically not a novice. i just don't want to see newcomers to the hobby get discouraged because of a few bad apples, you dig?


I don't want to discourage anyone, and I give plenty of newbie help. but if someone is really interested in growing - anything - he or she should take the time to learn something about the hobby. Search "cannabis cultivation" and read the book, before just throwing some bag seed in some dirt, and spamming the board with questions like "wots wrong???"


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 5, 2009)

i'm new and within minutes my first question had a response the first day. it wasn't a complete help but that came soon after. maybe noone has seen or can think of what your problem was. maaybe YOU did not give enough info(although i didn't and got my answer). 

as for the check the eginner threads comments, it's uncalled for but the site is free to everyone, assholes included.


----------



## MobTies (Aug 5, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> I don't want to discourage anyone, and I give plenty of newbie help. but if someone is really interested in growing - anything - he or she should take the time to learn something about the hobby. Search "cannabis cultivation" and read the book, before just throwing some bag seed in some dirt, and spamming the board with questions like "wots wrong???"


I agree with you. I went to great lengths to gather as much possible information about my set up as i could find. I have one whole 160 page notebook paper full of notes and info that i wrote down or drew a picture of. I also bought several books and even took a hydroponics class over this recent weekend at the hydro store. I dont consider myself a veteran nor do i consider myself a novice, but i think its just human nature to not completely understand everything that you read. Im a visual and hands on learner, some people can learn just by reading and interpretation. My point is, that we are all different and learn through our own methods. I just want to be there for those who could not help themselves. Maybe, thats why i was in the position placed upon me during my military career. I could have repaired vehicles waaay behind the front lines, but instead i chose combat and the thick of the action (higher pay too). You would look to me for advice on how to analyze, adapt and overcome the situation, and i feel that my training has come over into the growing field. I could very well be, the next Roseman for this forum!!! lol. I tend to pick apart everything piece by piece so i can understand how it works from the molecule base on up! haha... Knowledge is power and i want it all!


----------



## MagicA (Aug 5, 2009)

..just cloned a unicorn.. feck that was hilarious!!! Forget who said it a few messages back but I am still giggling like a school girl lol

What is a bubblehead btw? Complete newb here.. something to do with a certain way of doing hydroponics I *imagine* but what exactly I have no idea?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

maybe one day, if you dream big,then you might even be the next fdd2blk
[youtube]2QLiEgCN350[/youtube]


----------



## Puffster (Aug 5, 2009)

my 2 cents. why should RIU be any diferent than any other segment of society?theres know-it-all assholes every where.im a 3rd genaration journeyman tradesman who has to listen to poeple tell me how to do my job,cause they saw an episode of trading spaces.turn the cheek.my advice wood be to find a couple of "mature" friends on here and private message w/ them.then sift and filter the crap just like ya gotta do any where on the internet.the beloved herb is what brought us together,surely you understand that theres lots of kids on here w/ lil life experiance or social skills.head up and keep growin,cause its a joy for so many of us.PEACE


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

I am one of the ASSHOLES... but I do go out of my way to help out when I can...

I at least point folks in the right direction...

Just the same as you are not pointing fingers... I'll say this...

Attitude will not go very far in helping one establish a good name in the community....


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 5, 2009)

bubble head is people who have alot of knowlege with bubbleponics, which is hydro with air stones in the water to produce oxygen for the plants, and have said they will help any newbs seeking info. at least that seems to be what they said.


----------



## Roseman (Aug 5, 2009)

What is Bubbleponics Post # 9835






THE BUBLEHEAD GANG!

Right click the BubbleHead Logo, save it to your computer, then upload it to your signature.

By adding this bubblehead Logo to your signature, and claiming membership to the BubbleHeads, you agree to be very helpful to newbies with DWC and Bubbleponics with patience and caring and make all other BubbleHeads proud to be a member of the gang. If you do not know the answer, go get someone else from the BubbleHead Gang to help. 

THE BubbleHeads get a 10% Discount at www.stealthhydro.com by using the word BUBBLEHEADS as a Discount Coupon. 
you can send this invitation to anyone you like, but please know that they know DWC and Bubbleponics and are willing to be helpful to newbies.

May the Bubble Force be with us all.


----------



## MagicA (Aug 5, 2009)

ahh gotcha.. I wasn't 100% sure but yeah I think that is using the rubbermaid containers etc. right? I pondered going that way but want to try soil first as apparently it is a lot more forgiving  I want to try that later though as I hear it is a lot faster grow.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

Puffster said:


> my 2 cents. ...


+rep...

But I would do it on a journal instead of PM so others can benefit...

But I most certainly subscribe to having an experienced mentor with a proven recipe...


----------



## db297 (Aug 5, 2009)

MagicA said:


> ..just cloned a unicorn.. feck that was hilarious!!! Forget who said it a few messages back but I am still giggling like a school girl lol
> 
> What is a bubblehead btw? Complete newb here.. something to do with a certain way of doing hydroponics I *imagine* but what exactly I have no idea?


LOL - really. I could see me reading that the first time. "Bubbleheads". 

There's a hydro system called "Bubbleponics" sold by Stealth Hydro. There's a bunch of us that use that system and have a thread about 1200 pages long. Anybody that uses any kind of drip system usually drops by to get & give advice. Last week - we decided to be called "Bubbleheads". We even have a logo. A bunch of people are growing for the first time (me being one) and we're all learning together. A LOT of help on that thread. People are the friendly type. It's a great thread.

Here's a link to the system most of us use. (or copy)

http://www.stealthhydroponics.com/


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I am one of the ASSHOLES... but I do go out of my way to help out when I can...
> 
> I at least point folks in the right direction...
> 
> ...


your one of the assholes that I like!! Lmao!


----------



## northwoodsmoker (Aug 5, 2009)

*im a new grower and i find this thread fucked up.. i ask questions cuz i really need to know the answers.. and i APPRECIATE the ppl that do help me out.. i dont act like a bitch.. so dont say that we are all the same on here cuz WE are NOT.. HOW RUDE!!!!!!*


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> your one of the assholes that I like!! Lmao!



That sounded SOOOOO wrong...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 5, 2009)

it DID!!! fuck ! I didn't mean it like that! hahahahhaha

  hahahaha

no crooked arrows in my quiver....


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

Sooo...

Who's growing some bud???

and who's having a great day???

I am... chilling with a jarful of c99 and another jarful of BC Juicy Fruit...

listening to some craaazy people in their underwear...


 


[youtube]XTgGc0YMTX4[/youtube]


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm glad we got this whole thing settled. You pick and chose who you listen to and help those that ask for help and are in need. Remember people grow this stuff for a reason other than entertainment. It takes all kinds and I am one of them. Peace, Always Peace!


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Sooo...
> 
> Who's growing some bud???
> 
> ...


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 5, 2009)

Having a great day here! LSD grow looks like it will finish early for some reason I'm not going to argue with, have 5 jars of bud in the file drawer under B, saw a sick friend of mine for lunch and deliverd some medicine and the wife just kissed me for no apparent reason!


----------



## Boneman (Aug 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's a full moon today.


*No shit huh? *

*WTF over?*

*Today is a baaaaad day!*

*   and pass.......*


----------



## db297 (Aug 5, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Having a great day here! LSD grow looks like it will finish early for some reason I'm not going to argue with, have 5 jars of bud in the file drawer under B, saw a sick friend of mine for lunch and deliverd some medicine and the wife just kissed me for no apparent reason!


Wow - can't ask for more than that. A "perfect" day. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm afraid to move! Don't want to change anything! Luckily I have my trusty steamroller loaded with LSD and hash so not moving is very doable!


----------



## Roseman (Aug 5, 2009)

Appears MobTies is no longer a member here.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 5, 2009)

How about you just say

"Research things prior to asking questions, so you don't end up making threads like this."


----------



## bratva (Aug 5, 2009)

crazyness 

ROLL UP A PHAT ONE AND PASS IT AROUND E e e e e H


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 5, 2009)

what did you call me


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/tags/tunafish/


----------



## hayzeheven (Aug 5, 2009)

dude, u r an idiot... i have come across a few that have said that and then i thought hmm.. lets not try n look like a complete retard and at least ask your questions with more detail, explain that u dont know shit about shit, and then people might feel sorry for your ass and actually pitch in some advice... its not about them being assholes, its about the fact that they have seen a million posts exactly like yours. try at least being original with a title.. draw them in, once they realize your not some degenerate, incompetent prick they'll feel much more inclined to help you with just about ANYTHING... i havent posted a question without getting intelligable advice...


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 5, 2009)

MobTies said:


> Lack of responses seems to be an issue on this forum. Most of these people really piss me off because they think they are gods of growing. Everyone had to start at the beginning sometime and they all act as if they are too good to help us. I had to post several times over a period of a few weeks, just to get a freaking response from somebody and they replied with the same smart ass remark "do some research and browse the forums before you start asking noob questions". FUCK YOU PEOPLE WHO SAY THAT!!!!! i guarantee that same person would not enjoy that exact response when thrown their way when they just started out growing. The fact is, that most newcomers do a lot of research on their questions before they ask them (and there are some that don't), but most serious newbies will gather up as much knowledge as possible before diving in head first. Most of the veterans only post in pre-existing threads that have been going on for years...and then you expect the newbies to browse through 1000+ pages for that one freaking thread!? GFYS! The search option is not very accurate in case you haven't noticed. Each individual is different than the next, and that person might have a harder time understanding the info that is put down in typing. Some of the miscommunication is because of the extremely poor quality of grammar that is spoken by at least half of this forum. Im not here to cause any problems, but i do tend to want to speak out for the little guy who can't get his voice heard over the pathetic pukes who run this dictatorship.  <---smart asses. I am not a novice when it comes to growing any greens but like you, i do tend to have a few questions that rise up throughout the growing process. The fact remains the same; treat the newbies with some respect and a timely efficient answer and you shall receive it in return. This is a "Growing Forum". How bout we all learn and grow together as a community of people who enjoy the same wonderful fruits of life! Growing doesn't just apply to plants, it also applies to people and the planet we live together on. And together we should be able to grow and prosper for the sake of a better life! Cheers!


First off before you hate me, welcome to RIU.

Anywhere you post people are going to be about the same, the site really has nothing to do with it unless they aren't as popular. I get replies to mine, not all that I want, and yeah I've read "gp search blah blah" and if you don't like that reply that's ok, atleast they replied to you.

Second, noone is obligated to be your little knowledge on the tap, some people get tired of answering the same questions a thousand times when you could have done some reading before you even began growing.

I've gotten stupid replies and some posts without any replies and I never whined about it, most people don't.

With only 40 some posts this thread makes you look not so good to the community, like someone else said, you look like a mad little kid throwing a fit basically.

Another reason your posts may not have been answered is either, readers couldn't help (maybe because they are new theirself), knowledgeable people may not have ever even seen it, and you might have done something so noobish they didn't even want to bother (I didn't bother looking to see what you needed help for, nor would I after a thread like that) so who knows.

Point is, threads like this make you look worse than just a noob grower, so I would work on making more "adult" posts in the future.

Well good luck to you and your grow, I wasn't trying to uspet you, only trying to adjust your eyes so you can be a better part of the community.

Other thoughts, the community likes other people that give and not just show up to ask and take.

I wish I had some gonja...


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ohh BTW RIU is by FAR the best forum for growing I've yet to find, and the community here is awesome!


----------



## MagicA (Aug 5, 2009)

GypsyBush

That was one messed up video man  I was half expecting a great white to come along and snap a couple of them back to nature/music folks up and take 'em away lol
https://www.rollitup.org/members/gypsybush-70712.html


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 6, 2009)

You people are sooo mean to that sweet, caring man!!!! I have personally known MobTies even before he joined the military. You should all be ashamed of yourselves!!!!!! That man fought in a war for this country so you could have the freedom to choose whether you want to grow your own pot. I can honestly say that if he had not joined the service, that i probably would have married that man. But instead our lives took seperate paths and he felt he had a higher calling so he went to war. SHAME ON ALL OF YOU!!!! SHAME SHAME SHAME!!!!! I know none of you will ever meet that man in person but he is a veteran who was horribly disabled because of his wonderful service to us and he needs your guys help now.
He was so nervous about joining a forum like this because of his military service but he finally chose to join this one because it is clean, organized, efficient and full of nice generous people. When i talked to him on the phone last night, he told me that he was quite impressed with the site, its just that he has a hard time watching the little people get looked over. He mearly wanted to draw attention to some improvements that need to be taken care of. He wasnt bashing anyone or this site, just mearly trying to further the available help to the newbies who dont understand. Do you think its fair that I should be able to ban you from this forum and further prevent you from receiving any help in growing your own medication?!?!?!? Do you like it when people try to step in and tell you how to run your life??? He feels betrayed by all of you and you all should be ashamed! I wrote Rollitup directly and have yet to get a reply, but the action that were taken were too extreme and completely wrong!!!


----------



## db297 (Aug 6, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> You people are sooo mean to that sweet, caring man!!!! I have personally known MobTies even before he joined the military. You should all be ashamed of yourselves!!!!!! That man fought in a war for this country so you could have the freedom to choose whether you want to grow your own pot. I can honestly say that if he had not joined the service, that i probably would have married that man. But instead our lives took seperate paths and he felt he had a higher calling so he went to war. SHAME ON ALL OF YOU!!!! SHAME SHAME SHAME!!!!! I know none of you will ever meet that man in person but he is a veteran who was horribly disabled because of his wonderful service to us and he needs your guys help now.
> He was so nervous about joining a forum like this because of his military service but he finally chose to join this one because it is clean, organized, efficient and full of nice generous people. When i talked to him on the phone last night, he told me that he was quite impressed with the site, its just that he has a hard time watching the little people get looked over. He mearly wanted to draw attention to some improvements that need to be taken care of. He wasnt bashing anyone or this site, just mearly trying to further the available help to the newbies who dont understand. Do you think its fair that I should be able to ban you from this forum and further prevent you from receiving any help in growing your own medication?!?!?!? Do you like it when people try to step in and tell you how to run your life??? He feels betrayed by all of you and you all should be ashamed! I wrote Rollitup directly and have yet to get a reply, but the action that were taken were too extreme and completely wrong!!!


Hi Legal - I'm kind of confused by your post. All of the "Bubbleheads" came to this thread to stick up for Mob. We thought it wasn't right for some people to not answer his questins politely, so we came to let him know that wasn't right. So again, I'm not sure where your post is coming from

If you read a page or two back, you will also see that I posted that I very much appreciated his service and was in debt to him. I was in the Army myself from 72-76.

db


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 6, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> How about you just say
> 
> "Research things prior to asking questions, so you don't end up making threads like this."


no offense, but it still does nothing to help, so why even post? if you have no info why not just....move along? not say anything? 

i'm sure the guy knows there's hundreds of threads like his but 
a) since there are a hundred threads like his how long would it take for him to search them all for the answer and 
b) he may not even know the answer if he sees it if he's a newb.


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 6, 2009)

You guys bring me to tears! How could a community based around marijuana be so cruel to other people? I just dont understand. I would love to talk to someone on the phone and hear your reasoning behind this madness. He may not come across as a delicate person but MobTies was a military man. Havent you people ever been around a combat vet before? They say what needs to be said, and get things done. Im going to call him back around noon time today. Hopefully someone can shed some light on this subject. Or at least tell me who i need to talk to. He and his girlfriend both use this forum so its not fair to deny her too. Im just so sickened by your treatment of such a nice person whom you have judged so poorly already. I cannot even being to describe in words or typing, how i feel about banning that man. He has the unfortunate situation of living in a non-medical marijuana state so he is forced to grow his own under the radar and yet you strip him of his ability to treat himself with his own medication. I want to throw up all over because this is such a disgusting way of treating your members. FREEDOM OF SPEECH! if you read his posts, you will see that he was NEVER directly attacking anyone, but mearly pointing out a dilemma that has occured since he had joined. So please think twice before you judge people. I guarantee that if you saw him in person and what his injuries were, you would hate yourself. So for now, i will be talking to him over the phone and asking any questions he has or relaying any info until you lift his ban!!!! Thank you and god bless.


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 6, 2009)

db297 said:


> Hi Legal - I'm kind of confused by your post. All of the "Bubbleheads" came to this thread to stick up for Mob. We thought it wasn't right for some people to not answer his questins politely, so we came to let him know that wasn't right. So again, I'm not sure where your post is coming from
> 
> If you read a page or two back, you will also see that I posted that I very much appreciated his service and was in debt to him. I was in the Army myself from 72-76.
> 
> db


 Yeah!!! he actually mentioned you last night, and another member named Strangerdude something....! He said that he had met another military guy on the forum. He was super thrilled to hear that because he was so nervous about joining a forum based on this topic. Thank you so much for sticking up for him. He has mentioned great things about the Bubblehead Gang and that it prompted him and his girlfriend to take a hyrdo class over the weekend. You all have been so gracious and i wish i could take you all out to lunch!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 6, 2009)

We just want to help a person in need. It's our thing and it works to make us better also. Peace


----------



## pufntreez (Aug 6, 2009)

holy shit dude preach on preach on you hot the nail on the head so many ppl are closed minded about stuff ,its like their way or no way !!!! i mean you try and be curtious to people in the forums or whatnot,and you get - feedback ,not saying all of these guys and gals on here are like that but the ones who think they have god pot power!!!! anyways i agree with you man all the way "got to remember where you have been to know where you are going" cheers bro and to that i will have a toke and so should you


----------



## pufntreez (Aug 6, 2009)

i meant hit the nail on the head


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forums LegalizeMediTHC 
enjoy the community!!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 6, 2009)

welcome to the forums too,Puffntreez.


----------



## pufntreez (Aug 6, 2009)

preach on preach on


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 6, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> We just want to help a person in need. It's our thing and it works to make us better also. Peace


That is so sweet and kind of you!  I just wish there was more i could do for him. I love that man to death but I cant see a way for him to rejoin the group. He was fascinated by the Bubbleponics idea and thats what prompted him to try hydropoincs. I will tell him this afternoon, that you all said "hi" from the bubblehead gang. He will enjoy hearing that some people still care and remember him. Im starting to see why he only joined this forum and not anythig grow site. I think his italian temperment gets the best of him sometimes. Plus i know for a fact that opiates can sometimes raise a persons patience threshold...he just doesnt have a solid connection to get any pot to counteract the pain killers he takes. That is why he needs the help of this forum.


----------



## pufntreez (Aug 6, 2009)

ty dr.g appreciate that


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you sooo much everybody! Im too emotional right now. Im gonna have to take a break for a few minutes to smoke outside. The more i browse this forum and see the responses, the more i wanted to become more involved. You reception of a new member is very warming. Thank you Dr. Greenhorn, Pufntreez, and everybody else. Cheers! time for a smoke break and some tissues! hehe.


----------



## Puffster (Aug 6, 2009)

Puffster said:


> my 2 cents. why should RIU be any diferent than any other segment of society?theres know-it-all assholes every where.im a 3rd genaration journeyman tradesman who has to listen to poeple tell me how to do my job,cause they saw an episode of trading spaces.turn the cheek.my advice wood be to find a couple of "mature" friends on here and private message w/ them.then sift and filter the crap just like ya gotta do any where on the internet.the beloved herb is what brought us together,surely you understand that theres lots of kids on here w/ lil life experiance or social skills.head up and keep growin,cause its a joy for so many of us.PEACE


"everyone is entitled to there opinion".is there anyone who hasnt either been brought up to respect that or been exposed to its meaning as you grow as a human.i guess im no different in alot of ways than mob tys,cause i kinda of agree w/ the premise of getting shit on cause you happened to ask a question.well shit it will proably take me 20 minutes to type this.we aint all smart you know.do sum of "you" people understand that maybe we all are not computer "geeks".its hard to figure out how to do things sometimes on this site or any site for that matter.you also proably mite wanna consider that many questions have multiple answers and opinions.kinda like the real world.show sum LOVE peeps its all good,take a puff and help somebody who needs it.you WILL feel better!PEACCCCCCE!!!!


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 6, 2009)

LegalizeMediTHC said:


> You people are sooo mean to that sweet, caring man!!!! I have personally known MobTies even before he joined the military. You should all be ashamed of yourselves!!!!!! That man fought in a war for this country so you could have the freedom to choose whether you want to grow your own pot. I can honestly say that if he had not joined the service, that i probably would have married that man. But instead our lives took seperate paths and he felt he had a higher calling so he went to war. SHAME ON ALL OF YOU!!!! SHAME SHAME SHAME!!!!! I know none of you will ever meet that man in person but he is a veteran who was horribly disabled because of his wonderful service to us and he needs your guys help now.
> He was so nervous about joining a forum like this because of his military service but he finally chose to join this one because it is clean, organized, efficient and full of nice generous people. When i talked to him on the phone last night, he told me that he was quite impressed with the site, its just that he has a hard time watching the little people get looked over. He mearly wanted to draw attention to some improvements that need to be taken care of. He wasnt bashing anyone or this site, just mearly trying to further the available help to the newbies who dont understand. Do you think its fair that I should be able to ban you from this forum and further prevent you from receiving any help in growing your own medication?!?!?!? Do you like it when people try to step in and tell you how to run your life??? He feels betrayed by all of you and you all should be ashamed! I wrote Rollitup directly and have yet to get a reply, but the action that were taken were too extreme and completely wrong!!!


I know I'm being thought of because I made such a nasty post, let me add

1. I didn't know he was a Vet and I have ONLY the upmost respect for anyone that serves our country. BUT he didn't fight so I could grow pot, the country he served says I cannot do so since it's not legal, so I say fuck you uncle shit head and do it anyway.

I didn't tell anyone how to run their life ect, only the reasons why people might not read or reply to his posts.

Anyway Im done wasting my time on this thread and I am unsubscribing as I will not argue up n here.

Mob - Thank you for your service, it's aweful you were disabled in the service and I have respect for you as a person and a Vet. For those that are not into respecting Vets, I piss on you all. 

It shows tho, if you post a threat bashing because you don't get your way people will come in a flame, troll, ect.

RIU is THE BEST forum PERIOD!
Some people a trash like anywhere else, but there are a good deal or people here who are very talanted at growing and being good people in general.

Don't be discouraged, I would just find something else to post about.

Take care all!


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Puffster said:


> "everyone is entitled to there opinion".is there anyone who hasnt either been brought up to respect that or been exposed to its meaning as you grow as a human.i guess im no different in alot of ways than mob tys,cause i kinda of agree w/ the premise of getting shit on cause you happened to ask a question.well shit it will proably take me 20 minutes to type this.we aint all smart you know.do sum of "you" people understand that maybe we all are not computer "geeks".its hard to figure out how to do things sometimes on this site or any site for that matter.you also proably mite wanna consider that many questions have multiple answers and opinions.kinda like the real world.show sum LOVE peeps its all good,take a puff and help somebody who needs it.you WILL feel better!PEACCCCCCE!!!!


Well said sir!


----------



## Bud Frosty (Aug 6, 2009)

*Something everyone needs;*

*TACT *

*noun/def.- The ability to call someone an asshole and yet send them on their way feeling better about themselves.*


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 6, 2009)

I heard it another way. Tact - The ability to tell someone to go to hell and have them look forward to the trip! LOL!


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 6, 2009)

Mob - Thank you for your service, it's aweful you were disabled in the service and I have respect for you as a person and a Vet. For those that are not into respecting Vets, I piss on you all. 

i just wanted to point out that right there you did about as much direct namecalling or whatever got mob banned. i'm pointing it out cause it will no doubt be allowed to slip on by.

you took a group of people(anyone who doesn't respect vets-vs. his -people who reply with "look it up"....) and basically insulted them. 

i'm not getting on you though phantom, i'm trying to make a point, that it's probably happened before with no consequences, so why now?


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 6, 2009)

I am kind of at a loss for words now. I remember talking to him before he deployed and he said that dying wasnt the thing that scared him the most. It was the way that people might view or treat him once he got back from his tour of duty. His family has a long line of military men and he remembers the stories from his great grandfather all the way to his dad about their homecoming from the wars they fought. His great grandfather-WW1 , grandfather-WW2/Korea, and his father- Korea/Vietnam/Iraq, now its his turn. He remembers the different welcomings that each one received and he always feared that people would not understand or welcome him back as a veteran. Vietnam weighs heavily on those who lived it and the reception from the public was awful. I think i can safely say that most current military service persons a nervous about the kind of treatment and understanding that the public will have for them. The transition from military to civilian is EXTREMELY difficult for most, especially those who have been injured or in combat.
He will be happy to hear that there are those who still care about their service personnel. Such as the people on this forum. I agree that this is the BEST forum ever on growing!!!! i know how Mob is and he is meticulous about things so for him to choose Rollitup.org as his forum is a very good sign of quality, integrity and efficiency of the site. We all know there are some bad apples from time to time, but hey, thats life!!!


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 6, 2009)

There are a lot of A-holes in the world, so getting shit on is a fact of normal life, and even more so on the web. Instead of creating a nuisance, and asking a lot of unnecessary questions, one should try educating ones self. 

When you got to RUI there's an area called newbie central, and a thread called "101 already asked questions
"
This thread wasn't started in order to bash newbies, but as usual today we're still getting questions like "where can I get seeds", and "how can I tell if my plant is male or female", what type of light should I use", etc. 
It was provided because the same newbie questions over and over again not only gets old, but it also uses unnecessary server space If you're just starting out, this is a good place to start 


What does being a vet have to do with deserving respect on an anonymous web site?
If you're a Vet that's great thank you for your service to our country.

If you're a newbie welcome to RUI


----------



## Anjinsan (Aug 6, 2009)

I think the reason for many of the same questions over and over...is that there are only so many questions to ask! 

Seeds.

Sprout.

VEg.

Flower.

Nutes.

Soil/hydro/indoors/outdoors

Water.

PH.

Lights.

Air circulation

bud pr0n.

So you are going to have repetition. 

Sexing is probably the MOST asked I'd guess due to people not recognizing the preflowers. So they upload pics so that others can do it for them. Unfortunately I've read people asking when they have a gd mini-banana tree going. When I see those pics I know they aren't even trying...but that is rare...usually they are at the pre-flower stage where it's not clear cut.


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> There are a lot of A-holes in the world, so getting shit on is a fact of normal life, and even more so on the web. Instead of creating a nuisance, and asking a lot of unnecessary questions, one should try educating ones self.
> 
> When you got to RUI there's an area called newbie central, and a thread called "101 already asked questions
> "
> ...


Well said, what us RUI, I thought it was RIU, LOL just messin with ya!
I hope I get some weed 2day it sucks being out.

Another thought some people are mean and ill when they haven't been high in a day or more (that would be me).


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 6, 2009)

Phenom420 said:


> Well said, what us RUI, I thought it was RIU, LOL just messin with ya!
> I hope I get some weed 2day it sucks being out.
> 
> Another thought some people are mean and ill when they haven't been high in a day or more (that would be me).


I hear you there brother! I think all of us tend to get a bit cranky when we go too long without a puff. Especially those with an italian temperment lol. My good friend has a sister with a shirt that says "Italian temperment, Irish attitude!" hilarious...what a mix those two are. haha! I love how good pot brings people together and lifts them up to an even plane of happiness.


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 6, 2009)

lol I am a Scott/Irish decent how funny.
Black hair but my beard turns red after i let it grow for a while.... well it is now.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm German-French and keep invading myself!


----------



## hater hurter (Aug 6, 2009)

i'm irish english and i want a free independent country but i'll never let that happen


----------



## LegalizeMediTHC (Aug 6, 2009)

ROFL! thats too funny. Ironically, Mobties is full italian with jet black hair and little blonde hairs that grow out of his beard. its hilarious! 

haha! German-french...keep invading yourself! thats a good one. I think my girlfriend who bartends is gonna crack up when she hears that. She is german and french too! She married a Greek/Italian which is a big NO NO in italian culture. It's so funny to see the difference in cultural upbringing when comparing east and west coast. The west coast doesnt really care about the details of a persons background, but the east coast is all about being specific. East- "im not just italian, Im sicilian..or...im not latin, im puerto rican!". the west coast just seems to group everyone together (sicilian=italian, cuban/dominican=latin, etc.) Diversity is great! Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 6, 2009)

lol
too much for me to think on, I usually don't pay much attention to those details LOL
I care more about weed genetics than plps LOL

funny shit there, german french LOL


----------



## LUDACRIS (Aug 6, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> How about you just say
> 
> "Research things prior to asking questions, so you don't end up making threads like this."


 
*simple as that "GrowTech"*
*(nice)*

*LUDACRIS.*
**


----------



## Roseman (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 7, 2009)

Well doesn't that say it all! LOL!!!!!


----------



## pufntreez (Aug 11, 2009)

no prob man just showing my feed back without a doubt ,you know how many times i have been called a fucking disgrace to ppl who grow pot?! omg man too many hell to get any response i go to these forums, so i guess ill throw this question out there if anybody can answer me this? i had went out and purchased 4 full spectrum light bulbs all are at 650k would these be alright to grow from seed to end not wanting a real big yeild just trying to get the hang of the whole light thing :


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 11, 2009)

6500k bulbs are fine for veg but you'll want to switch to 2700k for flower. Full spectrum can mean a lot of things but if it says 6500k, it's a veg only light.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 12, 2009)

attention newbs....

*never* listen to the Gypsy...

He is rude and likes to piss people off...

Plus, you might end up with shitty looking plants like this,,,...















roflmao...


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> attention newbs....
> 
> *never* listen to the Gypsy...
> 
> ...


Yeah man they are the most shitty I've even seen. I'd piss on em before I would smoke em. You suck for a grower, should have listened to ol gyp. LOL 

They look fucking sweet man, keep up the good work and to hell with the assholes.


----------



## toadilyinsan (Aug 12, 2009)

MobTies said:


> Lack of responses seems to be an issue on this forum. Most of these people really piss me off because they think they are gods of growing. Everyone had to start at the beginning sometime and they all act as if they are too good to help us. I had to post several times over a period of a few weeks, just to get a freaking response from somebody and they replied with the same smart ass remark "do some research and browse the forums before you start asking noob questions". FUCK YOU PEOPLE WHO SAY THAT!!!!! i guarantee that same person would not enjoy that exact response when thrown their way when they just started out growing. The fact is, that most newcomers do a lot of research on their questions before they ask them (and there are some that don't), but most serious newbies will gather up as much knowledge as possible before diving in head first. Most of the veterans only post in pre-existing threads that have been going on for years...and then you expect the newbies to browse through 1000+ pages for that one freaking thread!? GFYS! The search option is not very accurate in case you haven't noticed. Each individual is different than the next, and that person might have a harder time understanding the info that is put down in typing. Some of the miscommunication is because of the extremely poor quality of grammar that is spoken by at least half of this forum. Im not here to cause any problems, but i do tend to want to speak out for the little guy who can't get his voice heard over the pathetic pukes who run this dictatorship.  <---smart asses. I am not a novice when it comes to growing any greens but like you, i do tend to have a few questions that rise up throughout the growing process. The fact remains the same; treat the newbies with some respect and a timely efficient answer and you shall receive it in return. This is a "Growing Forum". How bout we all learn and grow together as a community of people who enjoy the same wonderful fruits of life! Growing doesn't just apply to plants, it also applies to people and the planet we live together on. And together we should be able to grow and prosper for the sake of a better life! Cheers!



They may reply if you learn how to write. One long rant is just a post to skip.

Just remember K.I.S.S, keep it short & simple


----------



## Phenom420 (Aug 12, 2009)

toadilyinsan said:


> They may reply if you learn how to write. One long rant is just a post to skip.
> 
> Just remember K.I.S.S, keep it short & simple


wow man what a great post for your first.

NOT


----------



## pufntreez (Aug 12, 2009)

im sorry 650 lumens


----------



## billymac (Aug 13, 2009)

just like a pack of seeds, some good, some not so good.


----------

